# I'm a new Beek again



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource, and glad you found your way back.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome and welcome back. Jim


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Greg! Air or water diving accident?


----------



## mongreltiger (Oct 16, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Greg! Air or water diving accident?


Ha! Never been asked that. It was water, and not enough of it. 

Thanks for the warm welcome all.

Greg


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Greg,
Welcome old buddro...if I can bee of any help just holler. U know where to find me and you have my email address. Glad you are getting back into the bees. I have about a dozen hives and love it. It helps me reduce stress in my life and is far less expensive than the psychiatrist! LOL
God bless!
Fred
N4SSD


----------



## mongreltiger (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Fred. I cannot wait to get back in there. This has been the longest fall and winter in history, and I still have two months to go. I'm so eager to have bees I keep saucers of sugar water sitting on the handrail of the back porch when the temperature breaks 40F just to get a glimpse of them. I had three honeybees buzzing around back there last weekend, but they were gone before I could get my smoker lit. 

Thanks again. When I get going, you and Mrs. Fred Bee will have to stop by when you're in the area and have a glass of tea. I'll show you my girls.

Greg


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome, and good luck with your bees.


----------

